# Panelboard trim lock needed



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Panel replacement. Definitely. :shifty:


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

It’s a warehouse.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

JD Power said:


> First post dont kill me😉
> 
> I've got a client that needs to replace 3 missing trim locks in his warehouse to make an OHSA inspector happy.
> 
> ...


So when I look that part number up, those are shown as clamps that hold the cover on, not an actual lock. 

http://www.emsco.net/Loadcenters-Panelboards-VintageTrimLocks.pdf



I'd check in with the Electric Barn in Hampton NH and see if they have some used ones in stock.


----------



## JD Power (Mar 29, 2020)

They are the clamps that hold on the panel cover. I'd upload a photo but I have not figured out how to do that on here yet.

I'm liking the Electric Barn, fingers crossed.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What you may need to do with them is send them photos and or part number, plus give them some time to dig in the warehouse. Good people. May have to pay ahead of time and they'll leave it outside for you. Seems to be the new norm while this virus thing goes on. As long as the problem is solved. Those fingers seem to work a whole lot better than the FPE ones of the same era. The ones I deal with have fallen apart in a lot of places. Taking the cover off and on is a major pain.


----------



## JD Power (Mar 29, 2020)

These are a replica of the old Westinghouse latches, they work a lot better than the GE latches I've seen. Nun the less still a pain, you have to take the cover off to instal a new latch and this cover takes two people to take on and off safely I'm 6 foot and the cover is bigger than me.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I know I've seen the westinghouse ones before. Couple of older commercial buildings I work on from time to time have them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is the most recent document I could find, it's dated 2013, they have a number to call, look at pages 19 and 20 ...

https://www.eaton.com/ecm/groups/public/@pub/@electrical/documents/content/rp01400002e.pdf


----------



## JD Power (Mar 29, 2020)

I have worked directly with Eaton and they do not have any in stock and their factories will not make them any more. They are a dead end sadly. Only hope is a supply house that still has some or salvage.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Talk to [email protected] . If he can't help you, honestly your best bet shy of a full panel replacement is to drill and tap real mounting holes in them and remove all of the clamp hardware.
When I was learning how to do this 25+ years ago at the Vo-Tech, we did this to all of the school's panels as a project with the welding shop. We drilled and tapped new mounting holes, removed all of the crap clamping hardware and installed a temporary covers. Brought them over to the welding shop. The students welded the old holes closed and repainted them. We took them back and reinstalled them.
You don't need the welding shop, but you can easily fill the holes with fender washers, carriage bolts and nuts.


----------



## JD Power (Mar 29, 2020)

Just an update, the electric barn had them! They charge a premium but no one is complaining. Thank you all for your help.

-JD


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

A bit late but did you ever try a locksmith shop_? Some_ of the older ones were off the shelf designs.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Any of these work?

Lock 1

Lock 2

Lock 3

Lock 4

Lock 5


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I believe he was looking for the finger like clamps that hold the panel cover on.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I believe he was looking for the finger like clamps that hold the panel cover on.





The correct nomenclature always helps, trim clamps are a wholly different item then a lock. Wonder how drilling and tapping the trim to the box flange & filling the holes of the trim clamps with KO seals would have worked? Come think of it might have some Westinghouse trim clamps.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sent him to the electric barn and took care of him.


----------



## JD Power (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes trim clamp would have been the correct term. 

As to the blanking with KOs and tapping on the edge. That is how I found it, they were going through an OHSA certification and this was one thing that they were dinged on.


----------

